# Jay1185's '12 LS



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice !


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

I may be selling some 1lt 5 spoke wheels in a few weeks, if I do I'll be sure to get a hold of you.
Looking good btw


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jmilligan said:


> I may be selling some 1lt 5 spoke wheels in a few weeks, if I do I'll be sure to get a hold of you.
> Looking good btw


Please do and thanks! She's not fancy, but I'm digging it!
More Plasti-Dip tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Can u post a pic with the car on I wanna see if the oem stock radio screen drops lays anything


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just a few updates. Crunching in things before we hit the track this Friday!

Plasti-Dipped grille, front emblem trim, lower bumper and side filler pieces black. I'm quite pleased with the way the front looks now, subtly aggressive.









































The next warm day we get this week, I'll be doing the wheels, rear emblem, rear chrome trim, CRUZE badge(I need to pick up a matching N, btw), and the lower portion of the bumper(see next pic), all in black. 

I'd like to get to the door handles, window chrome trim and side mirrors, but, we'll see!









Have a good one, everybody!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Can u post a pic with the car on I wanna see if the oem stock radio screen drops lays anything


Hey, sorry I didn't get to reply sooner. Mine doesn't show anything, because I left it unplugged. I'm not sure what it displays without the factory radio. Somewhere I read that it shows the wrong date and time, but the temperature works. I have no need for such things, lol.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks nice. The 1LT rims will look great. I personally really like the look of the 1LT rims. I would also suggest adding the OEM fogs. It will make the front look even better, and they are nice for driving at night. You could also put a tablet or phone holder in place of the old infotainment screen. I really wish GM wouldn't tie vehicle settings into the stereo. There are only a few minor settings, but you can never change them now.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Still looking good!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jay1185 said:


> Hey, sorry I didn't get to reply sooner. Mine doesn't show anything, because I left it unplugged. I'm not sure what it displays without the factory radio. Somewhere I read that it shows the wrong date and time, but the temperature works. I have no need for such things, lol.


You need the wheel with infotainment controls and interface to do anything to that menu. The menus you have missing are lights and door lock functions. Not sure if you can "Go Stock" set it how you want and then go back aftermarket since power interruptions make it default back to factory.


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice job, how hard was the grille and bumper to remove?


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> Looks nice. The 1LT rims will look great. I personally really like the look of the 1LT rims. I would also suggest adding the OEM fogs. It will make the front look even better, and they are nice for driving at night. You could also put a tablet or phone holder in place of the old infotainment screen. I really wish GM wouldn't tie vehicle settings into the stereo. There are only a few minor settings, but you can never change them now.


Thanks! I'm not too big on fog lights, I like a clean look. I was considering a tablet, now I just put my phone(in it's big rubber case) up there lol. Yeah, I'm not worried about changing settings. As long as it locks and unlocks with the key and my dome comes on, I could care less what lights light up lol. My climate controls still work perfectly too!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> You need the wheel with infotainment controls and interface to do anything to that menu. The menus you have missing are lights and door lock functions. Not sure if you can "Go Stock" set it how you want and then go back aftermarket since power interruptions make it default back to factory.


I got lucky and got a clean black steering wheel without any buttons. super clean! I never changed any of the settings when I got the car. I did look through the menus, but mine were very limited, being an LS manual with XM as the only option. Everything lights up at night when I unlock and honks when I double lock with the keyfob. 

I lost all warning chimes and OnStar, both of which were an annoyance to me. Every car in my past, I've disconnected the chimes. (Does anybody look at their gauges? lol lots of people complaining about no warning chimes.)


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Quick update:

Plastidipped rear emblem, CRUZE logo and chrome trim. Tomorrow comes the rear lower bumper portion!



























Have a good day, all!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had to skip a day, due to rain. Here's the lower portion! Just needs some edging and the rear is nearly complete! Gonna pick up some VHT tomorrow, for the tail lights. I'm really digging the black on blue! Track day tomorrow!









Safe travels, all!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ferrucci said:


> Nice job, how hard was the grille and bumper to remove?


Apologies again, I don't see how I missed this post.

The bumper was really easy. 
-You'll need: A T20 torx tool; Flat and philips screwdrivers; Needle-nosed pliers; Tiny hook set (Straight, 90*, 45* and curved); and some patience, lol. 







-Three torx screws in the front of each wheel well, then, every screw on the bottom holding on the bumper. Mine had a philips screw on the bottom, on each side, as the outer screw on the rubber.
-The flat screwdriver and pliers are for all of the annoying plastic clips.

The only part that is rough is undoing the bumper from the car. The clip system they use is ridiculous. I got lucky and didn't break ANY. 'Cause I'm good like that haha. JK. I broke 1 tiny one, closest to the wheel well.

Kinda how this guy does it, but I used the hooks instead of a screwdriver.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yckJz_Gs16Q

Happy Cruzen, everyone!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Upd8s:

Big thanks to buster502 for my LT rims!!! They're being mounted and balanced as I type! I can't wait to dip em!









Also, I got my two DROK 12v 0-200v voltmeters for the pocket beneath my head unit. One will be the vehicle's voltage, the other is for the amp's voltage. They light up blue, as I tested them on my battery.









Mounted alongside the bass knob: (I didn't do the wiring yet)










Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Some moar upd8s:

Got the voltmeters wired up!








Dipped the wheels: (The front left one peeled by one of the lug nuts, my own dumb fault. I'll redo that rim tomorrow, I have to work in an hour.)








































I took her down the track once, haha. With T/C and ESC off, my launch was okay, not too much spinning... ...But, I dumped the clutch into 2nd gear and bogged lol... I fail.














Happy Cruzen, everyone!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

jay1185 said:


> Dipped the wheels: (The front left one peeled by one of the lug nuts, my own dumb fault. I'll redo that rim tomorrow, I have to work in an hour.)


ProTip: When dipping the wheels, do them off of the car and put quarters in the holes where the lugs go. This will prevent the lug from gripping the dip and tearing when you tighten them!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Terryk2003 said:


> ProTip: When dipping the wheels, do them off of the car and put quarters in the holes where the lugs go. This will prevent the lug from gripping the dip and tearing when you tighten them!


Thanks! I did them off of the car, just didn't block the lug holes.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

No problem. I learned the hard way when i tightened the wheels on the wifes car after dipping them. Saw it start to rip and started cussing cause i did a really nice job on them. lol


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Terryk2003 said:


> No problem. I learned the hard way when i tightened the wheels on the wifes car after dipping them. Saw it start to rip and started cussing cause i did a really nice job on them. lol


I did the same thing!!! Haha I was so mad..


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

your car looks great. cool mods


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

CruzeWithMe said:


> your car looks great. cool mods


Thank you much! She needs a 1.5" drop!!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just a quick update. HAHA.

Nothing really has changed. I still haven't smoked the taillights, sadly. The girlfriend wants to go half and half on 6 packs of Plasti-Dip Smoke, Clear and Matte Black, to also do her taillights and chrome pieces on her 2014 Impala LT.

Happy Cruzen, All!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

One Year Later...

So, I've had 'Veronica' for 1 year today. Still glad to say that I'm madly in love with her! 85k miles now, we started at 63k. I do a lot of driving!

Nothing has changed, except some of the dip is peeling, but it held up considerably well for 1 year of midwest weather! 
I did acquire a decklid spoiler from a local Cruzer. Another local is selling me a set of Eibach lowering springs in 2-4 weeks. I'm also going to pick up on a set of mudguards.


Some recent pictures!




Last (Definitely not least) I had to sneak in a pic of myself and the lady's ride. 2014 Impala LT 3.6L! (305bhp, 264ft.lb) Such a blast to drive, smooth car!



To wrap it all up... She's been an amazing car, I would definitely recommend! So glad I haven't had ANY problems yet!!

Peace and Safe Travels!
-Jay


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You should enter in for Cruze of the Month sometime. These are really great photos, especially the one overlooking the freeway.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you very much! They lost some quality since I shrank them for size purposes. Though, in 2017 I doubt that I need to do that anymore. (90's nerd)

I might try to get some better shots after the dip is redone and springs are installed, though. The wheel gap is real! (And I have 2 new stickers on the window since these pics were taken, lol)

Also, I so badly want to do I/H/E+Tune, but, warranty! One more year to decide if I'm keeping and modifying...

If anyone near Southern IL / St. Louis, MO would like to do pics or a meetup, we have a small group of Cruzen. We're always looking for more people! (STLCruze&Sonic - https://www.facebook.com/groups/889209477783093/)

Peace, and Happy Cruzin!
-Jay


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I agree with sparkman. You should definitely enter COTM.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Really? I didn't think I was material enough hehe. I don't have any major mods! Maybe after the redip and springs. Should drop me 1.5 inches!


----------

